# nissan homy van 1993 fuel pump relay location



## professorxxx (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All, Im trying to find the relay for my fuel pump so that I can pull it out and crank my motor over to get oil pressure before I start my rebuilt engine. would welcome any feedback offered. Its not one of the fuses on the fusebox, but there are 4 relays above the fuses on that same fusebox. No markings on them to indicate which is which. Only letters and numbers. :nerd: I hope somebody here knows the answer. thanks


----------

